# Dry Dog Shampoo



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

What would a safe dry shampoo be for puppies and dogs? A dog licks its coat, so I want to make sure the ingridents are safe, and its so cold outside, I don't trust that he would be 100% dry.

PS, and available in Canada.. Thanks


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I didn't know they made dry shampoo for dogs. Def be careful of the ingredients, but also isn't dry shampoo designed to soak up oils? Would it potentially dry out a coat/skin on a dog? Idk, just curious.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Kahrg4 said:


> I didn't know they made dry shampoo for dogs. Def be careful of the ingredients, but also isn't dry shampoo designed to soak up oils? Would it potentially dry out a coat/skin on a dog? Idk, just curious.


I don't know.. I did find a spray but it had really wierd ingridents (propolyene gycol) Eqyss Hydrant Spray, supposedly safe.. Just asking, as I know they have/had dry shampoo them for humans..


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Debanneball said:


> I don't know.. I did find a spray but it had really wierd ingridents (propolyene gycol) Eqyss Hydrant Spray, supposedly safe.. Just asking, as I know they have/had dry shampoo them for humans..


Propolyene Gycol is a cousin to ANTIFREEZE!

http://www.eco-me.com/products-dog-dry-shampoo-grapefruit-sage.htm 

Moms


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

It's a cousin the sane way H2O is a cousin to H2O2. One molecule different, but that one makes all the difference.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

A dry shampoo will just be a bunch of chemicals that sits on top of the hair.

It will do nothing to get rid of the dander and lose hair, which is probably the source of the smell in the first place. I have found that if I use my force air dog blower on Hans, he smells very fresh after.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> A dry shampoo will just be a bunch of chemicals that sits on top of the hair.
> 
> It will do nothing to get rid of the dander and lose hair, which is probably the source of the smell in the first place. I have found that if I use my force air dog blower on Hans, he smells very fresh after.


He doesn't smell bad, but I saw him rolling in what may be bird dodo.. under the bird feeder. I don't have the fancy-dancy blower, will a normal hair blower do..


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

would the heat from a hair dryer dy his skin? how bout a leaf blower?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Debanneball said:


> He doesn't smell bad, but I saw him rolling in what may be bird dodo.. under the bird feeder. I don't have the fancy-dancy blower, will a normal hair blower do..


Oh, yikes. 

I would head for the self service bath place, in that case. That bird poo can carry giardia


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I think dry shampoo for humans is a version of baby powder or corn starch. It just soaks up the oils but doesn't "wash" anything out. I'd take Fritz to the groomers or gird your loins and give him a bath in the tub. Then don't let him out till he's mostly dry or the weather goes above freezing, whichever happens first!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Well, I got those dog wipes, wiped his neck. And, the bird are chickadees.. Wee little birds that stay all winter.. Groomer is in Arizona for a month. 

Hunter, leaf blower, shall I video it?


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

This stuff http://petvalu.com/dog/grooming/product/44511/waterless-bath-spray-natural-chemistry . I love it, it has no scent and really works at cleaning them up and getting rid of stink dog smell. It's not a dry shampoo, but I don't really know of any dry shampoos. Looking at the bottle I have the ingredients are water, natural enzymes, aloe vera and organic stabilizers. Just four ingredients. These guys also make the best stain and odour eliminator going, and use the same enzymes in the waterless bath.
You can get/order it through any pet valu store and many other places will have it as well. Many of your mom and pop stores, the distributor stores get Fromm from also distributes natural chemistry products.


----------

